

YouTube Wants Input for the Next Update - theschwa
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2010/01/spring-cleaning-comes-early-to-youtube.html

======
theschwa
You have to click on the link at the bottom and log in. I hope some of you
will join me in upvoting HTML5.

